# Poor Riley



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have read tons of posts on the forum regarding allergies, but wondered if anyone has ever been told that their pup may not have developed an immune system. As if he hasn't been through enough, Riley has been itching himself to death. Primarily face, neck, and paws. We took him to an animal dermatologist yesterday who took scrapings and he has yeast in his lips, ear flaps and nail beds. We now have to give him Simplicef, fluconazole and amitriptyline. After a month if he isn't getting better then we'll do the diet restriction routine, but with his history, the specialist thinks Riley hasn't got much of an immune system. He said at that point we'd do things to boost his immune system, like Interferon and so on. Anyone else deal with this? Thanks!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We've never been told Dozer has no immune system but he's been thru the ringer with allergies and I've tried EVERYTHING to help him. The only thing that minimizes the scratching is Pred. And I know the risks involved with steroids so please no one go into that. We have him on a combo of allergy meds and the lowest dose of pred he can survive on as far as scratching. He has "worn away" most the fur on his neck and around his ears from itching but to make that better we'd have to give more pred. So we found a middle ground. We tried raw diets, limited ingredient diets, OTC immunity boosters, several allergy meds including the ever so expensive cyclosporine, covering the carpets, cleaning the carpets, changing detergent, mold tests, allergy blood testing, need I continue?

Emily-I hope you have more luck than we do but just remember you have to do what's best for your family and your situation. Good luck and let me know what you find out.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley has had so many health issues that we haven't really delved into the madness behind his itching until this year when it escalated. He's had pneumonia, ear infections, upper respiratory infections, and of course his hips were bad. The hips are behind us now thank goodness, but the itching just gets worse. All of the illnesses is making the vet think he has little immunity. We tried Benadryl, then steroids (bad mix with Riley), then Atarax which made him very sick and then the amitriptyline. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

So Sorry to hear about Riley. Sounds like you've been through the ringer! 

We've never been told Flynn didn't have an immune system but we have been told (and seen evidence) that he has auto-immune issues. He's had allergic episodes and ear infections (and yeast infections in his ear) over the years and he pretty much has a constant, red, goopy eyes all spring and summer. When we take both dogs out when it's buggy, Luna looks like fine at the end and Flynn is covered with big, swollen lumps from the bug bites. 

Last year he developed ITP, which is an autoimmune disease where his body was attacking his platelets. It's not an allergy and it's pretty rare from what I understand, so there's no need to be alarmed about that. 

We used Prednisone as a treatment course in 2 severe cases of hives that would not go away with anything else, and as an early treatment for the ITP (he was later treated with Imuran, another immuno-suppressant without the nasty side effects - but it takes longer to work). 

Yes, there are awful side-effects to Prednisone but in our case it was sometimes the best, or only, course of treatment that worked. I hated seeing Flynn change while on it, but I also knew it was helping him. The Vet specifically said that the fact that the Prednisone seems to be one of the only things that works for him is proof that it's auto-immune. We never were able to find any food that he is allergic too. 

Again, I'm sorry to hear about Riley. Hang in there!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Emily, I am so sad for you and Riley - hasn't he been through enough? How can any pup have so many problem.

I would give him echinacea to boast his immune system. I know my vet said that it is very difficult to test for allergic reactions as they can only test for about 100 things, but if it's severe they consider it worth a try.

I do hope you get to the bottom of the itching, poor Riley deserves a good quality of life after all he has been through


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Riley could sure use a break. I hope the current meds help him.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

terrible to hear about both your poor puppies . Thank god they have you two for family . lots of owners would give up. i think you were chosen for them.

A big Roo Roo Roo from Ozkar, Astro and little Zsa Zsa.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, poor little Riley!! I hope you are able to find a solution soon!! Will be thinking of you and yours... Good luck!!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Still waiting for the meds to start kicking in. We got really bad storms and 4 inches of rain and I swear he has itched more since then. We have to give him time for the infection to start settling down though. Keeping my fingers crossed. I guess one positive is that he's a zooming mad man with his new and improved hips now!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd love to see a little video of Riley Zooming about again. I think that would make me smile!!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad to hear he is zooming again!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great spirit - with all the health problems he is zooming again


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah there's no stopping him now!! I swear I think he's allergic to grasses and pollen. We took him to the dog park last night and they had mowed earlier in the day. A little while after we got home I noticed his ears getting hives and this morning he was itching like crazy and his belly was pink.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad to hear he is running with the wind again! Sorry to hear you are dealing with his itching issues now...he sure is lucky to have you...


----------

